# Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe :)



## Blackimba (3. Februar 2020)

*Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *

Hi, 
ich hoffe dass, das Thema richtig eingesetzt habe.
ich möchte mir einen neuen PC kaufen mit Wasserkühlung bzw. baue ihn selbst zusammen.
Deswegen frage ich euch um rat was ich genau benötige für die Wasserkühlung.


Thermaltake View 71 TG Snow, Big-Tower-Gehäuse

MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI, Mainboard schwarz

AMD Ryzen 9 3950X, Prozessor boxed

MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO, Grafikkarte
3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C

G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
schwarz, F4-3200C16D-32GVK, Ripjaws V

Xilence Performance X XN078 1250W, PC-Netzteil
8x PCIe, Kabel-Management

Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1 TB, Solid State Drive
schwarz, PCIe Gen 3 x4, M.2 2280

das wäre die zusammen Stellung von meinem PC dazu würde ich gerne eine Wasserkühlung einbauen für
Grafikkarte,Prozessor und vielleicht noch fürs Netzteil.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Mfg


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

Dein Thema hast du in geschlossene Wasserkühlung erstellt, das sind normalerweise nur AIOs und bei deinem Vorhaben wirst du mit einer custom Wakü besser dran sein. Um Prozessor und Grafikkarte gut zu kühlen musst du an die 500-600 Euro einplanen, also alleine nur für die Wasserkühlung.

Hier mal nur ein Beispiel wie es aussehen könnte und was in etwa alles dabei sein müsste.
Warenkorb | Caseking

Es gibt aber für die Grafikkarte auch Kühler anderer Hersteller.
Zum Beispiel: Bykski MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com
Mit diesem Kühler kannst die original Backplate deiner Grafikkarte wieder verbauen.

Von Bykski gibt es auch CPU-Kühler und auch Anschlüsse.
Einfach dort auch mal mit rein schnuppern. 

Für die Grafikkarte sollte auch Watercool und Aquacomputer Kühler da haben und Aquacomputer hat auch sehr gute CPU-Kühler. Also die Auswahl ist sehr groß, musst dich mal etwas umsehen was du in etwa haben möchtest. 

Oder solle es Hardtube sein?


----------



## Blackimba (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

hi,
danke für die antwort.
das mit den kosten hab ich mir schon gedacht aber meinst du das die zwei Radiatoren rein passt nicht das der Platz zu knapp wird?
Nein, das was du mir raus gesucht hast passt schon.
kann man das Netzteil auch mit Wasser kühlen ?
Gibts da auch ein umbau set?


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

Netzteil brauchst du nicht mit Wasser kühlen.
Heutige Netzteile sind so leise das eine Wasserkühlung nicht notwendig ist.

Wie genau die Radiatoren passen kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn theoretisch passen ja jeweils 420er Radiatoren bei dir vorne, oben und an der Seite. Nur könnte es passieren das sie zusammen stoßen, daher habe ich auch 1x ein 360er mit ausgewählt. Besser wäre natürlich die Abmasse der Radiatoren zu beachten und dann das ganze im Gehäuse selbst ausmessen. Denn wie genau alle passen würden steht nicht in der Produktbeschreibung.

Jedenfalls ist es halt so das um so mehr verbaut sind, also mehr Fläche, umso geringer fällt die Wassertemperatur aus und eine Wasserkühlung wird erst dann leise wenn Lüfter nicht schnell laufen müssen und das ist halt nur mit mehr Fläche der Fall. Dabei müssen die Radiatoren noch nicht mal so dick sein, da die Fläche hier mehr ausmacht. Daher würde ich nur 30mm dicke Radiatoren verbauen, denn dann können auch die Lüfter langsam laufen und es wird trotzdem sehr gut gekühlt.

Natürlich kannst auch weniger intern verbauen und stattdessen mit einem Mora extern kühlen, aber das Gehäuse bringt gute Möglichkeit Radiatoren verbauen zu können und daher wäre die externe Lösung nur eine zusätzliche Option, falls es Overkill sein soll.


----------



## Blackimba (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

okay und wie kann ich temperatur und die Lüfter steuern?
gibts da ein extra Display da alles drauf ist oder mache ich das direkt über den Pc dann ?
Temperatursensor gibt es ja habe ich gesehen
dann bestelle ich mir erstmal den pc und dann vermesse ich ihn mal das ich die richtigen masse habe


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *



Blackimba schrieb:


> das mit den kosten hab ich mir schon gedacht aber meinst du das die zwei Radiatoren rein passt nicht das der Platz zu knapp wird?



An sich würden in das Gehäuse auch 3 420er passen (sollten sie zumindest laut Hersteller).



Blackimba schrieb:


> kann man das Netzteil auch mit Wasser kühlen ?
> Gibts da auch ein umbau set?



Netzteile mit Wasser zu kühlen ist technisch...kompliziert. Die gängigen Nachrüstlösungen bestehen aus einer Kupferplatte, die man auf die geschlossene Seite des Netzteils schraubt, das bringt aber exakt nichts. Im Inneren ist die Platine vom Netzteilgehäuse getrennt und wird nur per Abstandshalter verschraubt. Ein Netzteilkühler bringt also nur ein kühles Netzteilgehäuse, auf die Temperatur des Netzteils hat das fast keinen Einfluss. Das Netzteil aufzuschrauben, um die vorhandenen Kühler zu wechseln oder umzubauen, würde ich niemandem empfehlen, der nicht genau weiß, was er tut; der, der es weiß, weiß, dass es keinen Sinn macht, weil auch Bauteile, die keinen Kühlkörper haben, warm werden und daher den Luftstrom vom Netzteillüfter brauchen. Ich sag nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, man müsste sich aber einen Kühler selber herstellen und darauf achten, dass keine ungleichen Potenziale verbunden werden, aber das macht zu recht niemand. 

Kurzform: Nein.

Gerade beim Netzteil ist es aber kaum nötig, ein vernünftiges Netzteil hat einen so leisen Lüfter, dass da nicht viel zu hören ist, sofern man es nicht am Limit betreibt


----------



## Blackimba (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

Danke für die Antwort ich bestell mal die 3x 420er Radiatoren und wenn sie nicht alle passen schick ich wechel zurück .
und für das Netzteil danke für die Info
Jetzt gehts nur noch um die Lüfter welche ich da nehmen sollte.
Habe gelessen das es besser wäre das die Lüfter mehr druck machen sollen anstadt mehr geschwindigkeit und welcher ist am besten?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

Das ist korrekt, hatte ich auch laut Produktbeschreibung gesehen.

Das Problem ist aber dass manchmal die Radiatoren so nah zusammen kommen das die Anschlüsse nicht passten, daher wäre es gut wenn das Gehäuse schon da ist und es ausmessen werden kann. Ansonsten musst du auf gut Glück bestellen, mit der Hoffnung das alle drei rein passen und nicht zusammen stoßen, bzw. noch die Anschlüsse gesetzt werden können.

Denke daran, jeder Hersteller hat andere Maße mit der länge und der breite der Radiatoren.
Normalerweise ist es nicht so wichtig, aber wenn es auf den Millimeter ankommt können 1-2cm die wo ein Radiator ggf. länger ist ausgebend sein ob alle zusammen passen werden.


----------



## Blackimba (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

Welcher lüfter wären am besten natürlich mit rgb und lüfter steuerung


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

In einem anderen Thread zu dem Gehäuse hat sich ergeben, dass nur ein 420er im Deckel möglich ist, die Radiatoren in Front und Seite müssen 360er sein. So was schreibt der Hersteller natürlich nie auf die Produktseite.....

Die besten Rgb Lüfter sind zur Zeit die Noiseblocker Eloop X. Das Rgb ist zwar nicht so weit ausgebaut wie bei Corsair, Thermaltake und wie sie alle heißen, aber es sind High-End Lüfter. Der Eloop ist derzeit der beste 140er und zweitbeste 120er Lüfter auf dem Markt.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *

Das ist das Problem, ich einem Fall was ich kenne hätte vorne und oben jeweils ein 420mm laut  Produktbeschreibung rein gepasst. Als die Radiatoren da waren hat sich dann heraus gestellt das beide zwar gepasst hätten, aber nur wenn der vordere auf dem Kopf gestanden hätte, da es sonst mit den Anschlüsse oben nicht gepasst hätte. Auf dem Kopf den Radiator zu verbauen ist zwar nicht unmöglich, aber dann schwer bis gar nicht möglich die Luft da komplett raus zu bekommen. 

Mit der Zeit wird sich in so einem Radiator immer etwas Luft oben ansammeln, da ohne den Rechner zu kippen die Luft nicht von alleine raus geht. Es kann aber genau so sein das der rechte mit dem vorderen zusammen stoßen und gar nicht verbaut werden können.

In meinem Beispiel oben hatte ich daher einen 420 + 360 Radiatoren ausgewählt.
Mehr Fläche ist natürlich besser und wenn nur 420er passen würden natürlich um so besser.


----------



## Blackimba (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *

Okay danke wäre es doch besser wenn ich zwei 420er und einen 360er bestelle und dann kann ich es ja ausprobieren.

Jetzt noch zu den Lüftern gibst ein Modul um die ganzen Lüfter einzeln zu steuern und mit Temperatur Anzeige?


----------



## Venom89 (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *



IICARUS schrieb:


> Netzteil brauchst du nicht mit Wasser kühlen.
> Heutige Netzteile sind so leise das eine Wasserkühlung nicht notwendig ist.



Das ist dann doch "ein wenig" zu pauschal. 
Auch heute gibt es gute und schlechte Netzteile und natürlich auch laute sowie leise. Und gerade das was er sich herausgepickt hat, ist nicht gerade der Brüller 




Blackimba schrieb:


> Xilence Performance X XN078 1250W, PC-Netzteil
> 8x PCIe, Kabel-Management



Erst einmal benötigst du niemals derart viel Leistung.
Außerdem sind 1250w für 150 Euro garantiert nichts gutes. Also eher vermute ich hier die Klasse "Chinaböller".

Ein gute Bequiet Straight Power 11 mit 750w reichen völlig aus für dein geplantes System. Außerdem ist es wirklich leise


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das ist dann doch "ein wenig" zu pauschal.
> Auch heute gibt es gute und schlechte Netzteile und natürlich auch laute sowie leise. Und gerade das was er sich herausgepickt hat, ist nicht gerade der Brüller


Das ist auch wieder Wahr, aber die Perfekte Antwort hierzu hat @Sinusspass vor ein paar Beiträgen dazu eingestellt. 
Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu stark von meinem be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 ausgegangen, der nahezu lautlos ist, so leise wie der ist.


----------



## Gerry1984 (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *



Blackimba schrieb:


> [...]Jetzt noch zu den Lüftern gibst ein Modul um die ganzen Lüfter einzeln zu steuern und mit Temperatur Anzeige?



Das was du suchst ist eine Lüftersteuerung.

Die Aquacomputer QUARO ist eine sehr einfache Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter und erlaubt auch einen Durchflusssensor anzuschließen sowie kann auch LED ansteuern. Mit der QUADRO bekommst du auch eine Lizenz für die Software Aquasuite, da kannst du dann am PC die Lüfter steuern, im Idealfall hast du noch Wassertemperatursensoren verbaut dann kann die QUADRO die Lfter nach Wassertemperatur steuern. Die Aquaraero 5 bzw. 6 sind etwas umfangreichere Lüftersteuerngen.

---

Und ja, bitte unbedingt Abstand nehmen von diesem chinesischen Xilence 1250 Watt Netzteilbomber 

Das erwähnte Straight Power 11 ist top und wäre in anbetracht der Komponenten und Budged angebracht, soll etwas gespart werden tuts ein Pure Power 11 auch


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *

Mit entsprechender Belastung wird auch ein Dark Power Pro laut. Wobei die Last, die mir in den Sinn kommt, streng genommen außerhalb der Spezifikation ist.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *

Das denke ich auch.

Habe mal gemessen was für eine Leistungsaufnahme mein Rechner hat und ich komme normalerweise zwischen 320 und 420 Watt. Bis 550 Watt habe ich daher noch guten Spielraum. Ich habe auch schon 650 Watt hinbekommen, aber da habe ich Prozessor und Grafikkarte bis zum geht nicht mehr übertaktet und Prime95  und zusätzlich zur gleichen Zeit Furmark laufen lassen. 

Auf den Lüfter habe ich aber bei diesem Test nicht geachtet.


----------



## Venom89 (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist auch wieder Wahr, aber die Perfekte Antwort hierzu hat @Sinusspass vor ein paar Beiträgen dazu eingestellt.



In Bezug auf die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Wasser gekühlten Netzteils definitiv  
Nur leider nichts zu dem 1250W Bomber. 



> Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu stark von meinem be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 ausgegangen, der nahezu lautlos ist, so leise wie der ist.



Offensichtlich 

Ps: Das Netzteil, nicht der Netzteil. Nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc mit wasserkühlung benötige hilfe *

Den Kondensatorknaller hab ich glatt überlesen. 


Blackimba schrieb:


> Okay danke wäre es doch besser wenn ich zwei 420er und einen 360er bestelle und dann kann ich es ja ausprobieren.


Wie gesagt, es scheint eben wirklich nur ein 420er zu gehen, die anderen beiden müssen 360er sein.


Blackimba schrieb:


> Jetzt noch zu den Lüftern gibst ein Modul um die ganzen Lüfter einzeln zu steuern und mit Temperatur Anzeige?


Beides zusammen nein, jedenfalls nichts, was sich in einem Gehäuse ohne 5,25" Schacht unterbringen lässt. Getrennt kannst du aber ein Quadro und irgendeine Temperaturanzeige nehmen.


----------



## Blackimba (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *

Danke für die Antwort
hier sind die Links um vielleich noch verbesserungs vorschläge zu machen wenn jemand noch lust hätte  

Warenkorb | Caseking

Bykski MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com

das Netzteil habe ich auf eure empfehlung ausgetauscht in :

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 750W, PC-Netzteil(schwarz, 7x PCIe, Kabel-Management)


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *

Ich dachte du wolltest Rgb. Du hast 3 nicht-Rgb-Lüfter im Warenkorb, braucht aber noch 3 weitere 120er und 3 140er. Für Rgb ist die X-Version nötig.


----------



## Venom89 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung - benötige Hilfe *



Blackimba schrieb:


> das Netzteil habe ich auf eure empfehlung ausgetauscht in :
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 750W, PC-Netzteil(schwarz, 7x PCIe, Kabel-Management)



Das Straight Power 11 Platinum ist das aktuellere sowie bessere Netzteil.


----------

